
I Systematically Got Rid of Unnecessary Meetings Because of WFH - veebuv
https://remoteworkly.co
======
veebuv
Hey everyone!

In short, I got frustrated having unproductive meetings for 3 Hours each day

So the team and I created systems to improve our meeting efficiency over the
year

We went from 2-3 hours of meetings daily to 10 Mins a day

Here's what we did:

\- Daily stand-ups, What was done | What will be done | Blockers \- Aggressive
use of loom to record videos and throw questions vs setting up calls \- Build
up tasks to achieve OKRS, not just set OKRS with no plan on hitting them \-
Call Summary before creating a call, the person wanting a meeting is
responsible for setting up the exact agenda \- People can opt-out of meetings
after viewing agenda \- 3-4 Minutes before the meeting ends, we summarise what
are the outcome is and what needs to be done \- Tasks are allocated and we
move on \- Last pain point was dealing with Slack, Google Meets, Trello,
Notion

This lead us to build [https://remoteworkly.co](https://remoteworkly.co) , a
way to get rid of useless meetings and make work fun!

I've productised our approach and I'd love your feedback on what's being
built!

